# Pronto NG TSU3000 pcf file wanted



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

Anyone have a pcf file for a Pronto NG TSU3000 remote for the PVR921?

I've started to use Mark's ccf file and import it, then relearn the commands. The remote right arrow is causing the Pronto 3000 to freeze.

Any help or suggestions appreciated.

George


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

George, I'd suggest remotecentral. If I had a 3000, I'd work something up for you, but I don't.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I have one. Nothing fancy but it works my system fine. You'll need to look at all the panels and the buttons. I have a lot of macros and jumps built in and you probably will need to rework it. Let me know if want it and I'll e-mail it to you tonight.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I also have a configuration file for this Pronto which works fine. For me, it was important that I be able to use "Remote Address #1" and not use a custom address, which many of the configurations entailed.

Let me know if you need it posted here.


----------

